# Google- Deep Sequencing of Microbiome in IBS - Gastroenterology & Endoscopy News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Gastroenterology & Endoscopy News
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Deep Sequencing of Microbiome in IBS*
*Gastroenterology & Endoscopy News*
Orlando, Fla.Ã¢Â€Â"In what appears to be the first large-scale, deep sequencing of the duodenal microbiome of patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*), researchers have observed dramatic differences between patients with *IBS* and healthy controls, said *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

